# Flame Out Sensor for new Propane Smokehouse



## thunder835 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello,

I am going to start building my first smokehouse. I'm going to be using a propane burner and was hoping someone could explain what a flame out sensor is and how you install/use it with the burner. I forgot to mention that I plan to plumb the burner to the tank and not use the hose.

Mark


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 27, 2017)

Google pilot safety valve for some ideas make sure it's rated for lp.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2017)

A flame sensor detects the flame of the burner..   If the flame goes out, the sensor turns off the gas supply...  

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_...+pilot+kit&qid=1498585432&sort=price-asc-rank

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-burner


----------



## thunder835 (Jun 28, 2017)

Are there any tips or other suggestions for using a propane burner? Anything to worry about by hard plumbing the supply line?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2017)

check for leaks using soapy water...


----------

